# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  سوابق تحصیلی_سهم ۸۵درصدی

## Panizz

میدونم تاپیکا پر شده از این موضوع
ولی چه رشته هایی تو این طرح هستن؟ 
رشته به درد بخوری پیدا میشه که به فکر نهایی باشیم یا نه
مثلا رشته ای مثل پرستاری

----------


## sina_hp

*نه عزیز اتفاقا همه رشته های به درد نخور توی این 85 درصد هستن دانشگاه های خوب و رشته های خوب از جمله پرستاری با آزمون پذیرش میشن*

----------


## Green Aurora

کنکور امسال تنها چیزی که نسبت بهش کنجکاوم میخوام بدونم توی این ماراتن هیجان انگیز رتبه برتر کنکور امسال از نظام قدیماست یا از نظام جدیدا و اگه از نظام قدیما شد میخپام بدونم رتبه برترمون سال قبلش چه رتبه ای گرفته و معدلش چنده و رفتار سازمان سنجش باهاش مثل رفتار یه کهبا رستگار رحمانی کرد و بهش گفت متقلب!!!

----------


## roz1377

> *نه عزیز اتفاقا همه رشته های به درد نخور توی این 85 درصد هستن دانشگاه های خوب و رشته های خوب از جمله پرستاری با آزمون پذیرش میشن*


ببخشدا میشه به این لینک یه سری بزنید . منم دارم از استرس سکته میکنم .
حذف کنکور تدریجی است

----------


## sina_hp

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط roz1377


ببخشدا میشه به این لینک یه سری بزنید . منم دارم از استرس سکته میکنم .
حذف کنکور تدریجی است


دیدم عزیز من از شما يه سوالی دارم تا حالا از آموزش و پرورش راست هم شنیدید؟ کلا کار آموزش و پرورش ایجاد وحشت در داوطلبان هست هنوز هم دلیلش مشخص نیست اگر حرف های منو قبول ندارید می تونيد بمونید زمانی که مشخص شه کدوم رشته ها جزو 85 درصد هستن بعد متوجه میشید که همون رشته هايي بودن که پارسال بود نه پیراپزشکی ها و پزشکی ها*

----------


## roz1377

> *
> 
> دیدم عزیز من از شما يه سوالی دارم تا حالا از آموزش و پرورش راست هم شنیدید؟ کلا کار آموزش و پرورش ایجاد وحشت در داوطلبان هست هنوز هم دلیلش مشخص نیست اگر حرف های منو قبول ندارید می تونيد بمونید زمانی که مشخص شه کدوم رشته ها جزو 85 درصد هستن بعد متوجه میشید که همون رشته هايي بودن که پارسال بود نه پیراپزشکی ها و پزشکی ها*


نه دوست عزیز من کی گفتم حرف شما رو قبول ندارم .منم امروز اینو شنیدم خودمم کلی شوکه شدم .ایشالاه همونطوری که شما میگین بشه من از خدامه .

----------


## Panizz

امسال کنکور برگزار میشه
والا چندتا از مشاورای شهرمون گفتن به حرفاشون توجه نکنید و واسه کنکورتون بخونید..رشته های تاپ رو تو این ۸۵ درصد جا نمیدن مطمن باش.من خودم نسبت به رشته پرستاری شک داشتم چون از یه دوستی شنیدم که هست
تعداد کنکوری ها به امید این طرح ممکنه کمتر باشه
پس بهتره باانگیزه بیشتر ادامه بدیم

----------


## Panizz

امسال کنکور برگزار میشه
والا چندتا از مشاورای شهرمون گفتن به حرفاشون توجه نکنید و واسه کنکورتون بخونید..رشته های تاپ رو تو این ۸۵ درصد جا نمیدن مطمن باش.من خودم نسبت به رشته پرستاری شک داشتم چون از یه دوستی شنیدم که هست
تعداد کنکوری ها به امید این طرح ممکنه کمتر باشه
پس بهتره باانگیزه بیشتر ادامه بدیم

----------


## amirhossien000

لیست رشته های با سوابق کی مشخص میشه؟

----------


## sinak2k

> میدونم تاپیکا پر شده از این موضوع
> ولی چه رشته هایی تو این طرح هستن؟ 
> رشته به درد بخوری پیدا میشه که به فکر نهایی باشیم یا نه
> مثلا رشته ای مثل پرستاری


*برید به دفترچه انتخاب رشته سال قبل یه نگاهی بکنید اونجا همشو نوشته خودشون هم اعلام کردن که سال قبل هم اینطوری بود فقط رسمی نشده بود الان رسمیش کردن*

----------


## maryam13

خبر جدیدی نیست به هیچ وجه رشته های خوب و دارای اینده شغلی بدون کنکور نمیشوند اگر هم بشوند کسانی که سهمیه دارند در اولویت اند ومعدل های 20

----------


## amirhossien000

> خبر جدیدی نیست به هیچ وجه رشته های خوب و دارای اینده شغلی بدون کنکور نمیشوند اگر هم بشوند کسانی که سهمیه دارند در اولویت اند ومعدل های 20


لیست رشته های باسوابق کی مشخص میشه؟

----------


## ali.asghar

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Panizz


میدونم تاپیکا پر شده از این موضوع
ولی چه رشته هایی تو این طرح هستن؟ 
رشته به درد بخوری پیدا میشه که به فکر نهایی باشیم یا نه
مثلا رشته ای مثل پرستاری







 نوشته اصلی توسط amirhossien000


لیست رشته های باسوابق کی مشخص میشه؟


دفتر چه انتخاب رشته سال قبل رو نگاه کنید از ص 99 تا 183 فقط پیام نور و غیر انتفاعی است بعضی رو زانه ها وشبا نه ها هم  صرفا با سوابق تحصیلی هستند 
رشته های نخود سیا ه ودانشگاه نخود سیاه تر  /واقعا خنده ام می گیره اینقدر گنده اش کردین*

----------

